

Ask HN: Image processing as a service (IpAAS?) - puppymaster

With all the client-side infrastructure as a services that are popping out lately, I think it is an exciting time to be able to put up a quick prototype and host the entire thing in a CDN.<p>But some things still require non-JS, backend infrastructure to run. Image processing for one. Do you peeps know of any service out there that does image processing as a service and also happen to provide a javascript sdk or REST api?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
tzm
Look into Iron.io [http://blog.iron.io/2012/05/best-practices-scaling-image-
pro...](http://blog.iron.io/2012/05/best-practices-scaling-image-
processing.html)

~~~
puppymaster
I'm actually using iron worker for some of my projects. They are awesome :)

But you will still need python/php/etc to process the file upload, as shown in
the linked article itself.

------
free
I am currently working on processing images at scale(maybe small) and would be
also be interested in knowing this.

------
ch00ey
Speaking of image processing, is anyone aware of any libraries or APIs that
check image quality?

~~~
free
identify -verbose <filename> if you have imagemagick installed.

------
Tombar
nginx has a module that can provide some simple operations via REST api :)

edit to add link: <http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpImageFilterModule>

